# venustum 'foxcatcher' FCC/AOS info please???



## Junglejewel (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi there. I was wondering if anyone can provide any information on the history and breeding of the paph venustum 'foxcatcher'??? The discovery of it?? The parentage?? How they made it??? Any history of this particular clone or information would be greatly appreciated. I collect Venustum's and want them all. Anyone have any Venustum's they don't want anymore, or a division looking for a new home, I'm the man!! Haha thank you all.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 20, 2019)

??? Came from Sam at Orchid Inn. Check his website


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 21, 2019)

Paph. venustum 'Foxcatcher' FCC/AOS (90 pts) was awarded in 1989 and owned/exhibited by Bob Weltz, an avid, now deceased, orchid grower from Santa Barbara, CA.


----------



## littlefrog (Jan 21, 2019)

I also wouldn't be surprised if there weren't a few seedlings from 'Foxcatcher' out there in the 'wild' that are labeled as 'Foxcatcher' not 'Foxcatcher' x self. This was an obvious selfing to make, and I know of at least one vendor who was selling them that way - they were not very experienced at the time and I don't think they really understood labels that well.

Short of it is, if you have a piece, compare it to the award.


----------



## Junglejewel (Jan 21, 2019)

Thank you guys for the info!


----------



## Junglejewel (Jan 21, 2019)

tomkalina said:


> Paph. venustum 'Foxcatcher' FCC/AOS (90 pts) was awarded in 1989 and owned/exhibited by Bob Weltz, an avid, now deceased, orchid grower from Santa Barbara, CA.



Tom, I've heard you have offered some nice Venustum's in the past and have seen some that look exquisite. Do you have anymore?


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 21, 2019)

Thanks. We have pretty much sold out of Paph. venustums but should have some coming from the lab later this spring. You might check the FVO website for what's available.


----------



## Junglejewel (Jan 21, 2019)

tomkalina said:


> Thanks. We have pretty much sold out of Paph. venustums but should have some coming from the lab later this spring. You might check the FVO website for what's available.



Ok thank you Tom. Will do!


----------



## Junglejewel (Jan 21, 2019)

littlefrog said:


> I also wouldn't be surprised if there weren't a few seedlings from 'Foxcatcher' out there in the 'wild' that are labeled as 'Foxcatcher' not 'Foxcatcher' x self. This was an obvious selfing to make, and I know of at least one vendor who was selling them that way - they were not very experienced at the time and I don't think they really understood labels that well.
> 
> Short of it is, if you have a piece, compare it to the award.



How do I compare it to the award??


----------



## littlefrog (Jan 21, 2019)

Get an AOS judge to log into the awards program? If you take a picture and some measurements I could take a look.

Rob


----------

